# How did they do that?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.examiner.com/article/how-d-you-do-that

Training methods


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Linda, and once you learn all three methods you will know which is the best method for certain training tasks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found some of those blogs from your links, great stuff there!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I found some of those blogs from your links, great stuff there!


yeah for sure, Deb is one of our IAABC members, she has a great site of her own www.fearfuldogs.com


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found her Blog and love it! http://fearfuldogs.wordpress.com/2010/02/?blogsub=confirming#subscribe-blog


----------

